# WR dictionaries offline



## Cracker Jack

This is neither a suggestion nor a comment.  I would just like to know if it is possible to download the WR dictionaries and still be able to use it even offline?  That would be of great help enabling users to consult them in places where there are no internet access.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## geve

Hi CrackerJack,

Here's what the FAQ on the main page of WR dictionaries says on that topic:

*Can I use a script to download each definition in the whole dictionary?*
_Uh... no. The Copyright for the data is held by WordReference or other companies and we are very protective of it. Those who have tried to download each definition in the past have seen their entire organization or university get banned from the site. Besides, it is free for all to use on the Internet, right?_

This probably hasn't changed since


----------



## mkellogg

Hi,

Thanks geve, but that was more of a warning for people not to try to use a computer to try to save a copy of the entire website.

Cracker Jack,  sorry, but at this time there is no off-live version of the dictionaries.  Maybe next year...

Mike


----------



## geve

Oops! I should refrain from posting sometimes. 
Especially for questions like this one, since I still don't understand the difference between "downloading the dictionaries" and "making a copy of them"...


----------



## Cracker Jack

Thanks a lot geve and Mike.


----------



## AmeriAussie

Hi there,
I'm an American living in Paris and I live and die by wordreference, but even with my iphone don't always have good internet access in rural France. Is there an offline version I can buy as a downloadable app in itunes? 
thanks
Michelle


----------



## mkellogg

You wrote through Contact Us earlier, right?

As I mentioned in my email message, we hope to have something by the end of the year.


----------



## AmeriAussie

thanks...I wasn't sure which medium to use...sorry for the dup and as I say, I'll look forward to it. Cheers


----------

